# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - update/upgrade =

## besart

Desha te postoj nje teme si te bejme Upgrade Windows-it, por para se ta bej kete deshta te marre mendimin e juaj ne lidhje me kete fjalë:
*UPGRADE*  Windows
Çfarë kuptoni ju me te?!

----------


## edspace

Degrade = Dregradoj
Degradation = Degradim

Upgrade =  përmirësim, përmirësoj, modernizim, modernizoj, azhurnim, azhurnoj,  
(gradoj, gradim, mbigradim???)

Update = azhurnim, azhurnoj, freskim, freskoj


Në lidhje me kompjuterat dhe windows, *upgrade* përdoret kur sistemi i ri ka shumë ndryshime ose është komplet ndryshe nga i vjetri. *Update* ka kuptimin që nuk zëvëndëson të gjithë sistemin por vetëm përmirëson/frekson disa pjesë të veçanta të tij. *Upgrade* shton funksione të reja ndërsa *update* rregullon ose përmirëson funksionet e vjetra. 

Mund të thuash:
Bëra *upgrade* nga Windows 95 në Windows XP. 
Bëra *update* Windows XP me SP2. 

Në shqip:
*Modernizova* Windows 95 me Windows XP
*Përmirësova* Windows 95 me Windows XP
*Gradova* Windows 95 në Windows XP???

*Azhurnova* Windows XP me SP2. 
*Freskova* Windows XP me SP2.

Më pëlqen fjala azhurnim por deri tani e kam kuptuar si përshtatje më të mirë të fjalë *update*. E di njeri kuptimin e saktë të fjalës *azhurnim*?

----------


## helios

azhurnim ose axhornim, vjen nga italishtja/frengjishtja besoj, "giorno"/"jour" - ditë.
Dmth shqip do ishte "përditësoj"...
Unë në përkthimet e mia e kam përkthyer "freskoj" por ka patur raste që kam përdorur apo hasur dhe "përditësoj".

Sa për "run" unë e kam përkthyer "ekzekuto" në kuptimin e programit, jo të pengut  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mister Enigma

Edhe unë kam propozime për disa përkthime të fjalëve shqip. Por për këtë më vonë.
E çmoj shumë përkthimin e fjalëve, por pse në përkthimin e një fjale anglisht e trillojmë një fjalë shqip. E kam parë diku një fjalë të tmerrshme: faqerojtësa. E tash kjo: përditësim duket fjalë e bukur por unë nuk e gjeta në asnjë fjalor autoritar shqip. Unë prapë mendoj se fjala azhurnim do të pranohej në vend të update në mungesë të një fjale të përshtatshme shqipe. Raste të këtilla ke mjaft.

----------


## besart

> Më pëlqen fjala azhurnim por deri tani e kam kuptuar si përshtatje më të mirë të fjalë *update*. E di njeri kuptimin e saktë të fjalës *azhurnim*?


Fjala azhurnim është marrë (huazuar) nga fjala frenge "Azhure" nese e kam shkruar mirë, qe në gjuhen shqipe ka kuptim si diqka, aktuale; e ditës, e sotit.

Keshtu kam lexuar unë, por per kete do shiqoj neper fjalor dhe do të jap pergjigjen e saktë.

----------


## Mister Enigma

Sipas "Fjalorit të fjalëve dhe shprehjeve të huaja" të Mikel Ndrecës, fjala azhurnim rrjedh nga frëngjishtja ajournement që do të thotë: shtyrje për më vonë. Ka këtë kuptim: Njohje me të rejat e fundit të një fushe të di; turisë; pajisje me të dhënat e fundit në një fushë të diturisë.
Përndryshe është edhe kuptimi 2 që përputhet me prejardhjen e fjalës: shtyrje për më vonë e një gjëje.
Nga kjo - mua më duket se kjo shprehje është zëvendësimi më adekuat për "update".

----------


## besart

> E di njeri kuptimin e saktë të fjalës *azhurnim*?


Ja Edi kuptimi:

Azhurnim, azhurnohem,azhurnoj,azhurnuar janë çerdhe fjalësh të huazuara nga frëngjishtja.
Janë përfshirë edhe në FGjSSh.
Fjala "Azhurnoj" zëvendësohet më fjalën e re shqipe "Përditësoj". 
Po kështu edhe azhurnim, azhurnohem,i azhurnuar zëvëndesohen më: përditësim,përditësohem, i përditësuar.

----------


## edspace

Nuk më pëlqen fjala përditësim se lë përshtypjen që freskimi është diçka që ndodh çdo ditë. Në udhëzimet e kompjuterit kjo mund  të lërë përshtypje të gabuar tek përdoruesi sikur veprimi i freskimit duhet bëre çdo ditë. 

Nejse, do përdorim atë që kemi deri sa të gjejmë ndonjë më e mirë. 

Faleminderit për shpjegimin.

----------


## Mister Enigma

Ku është bërë zëvendësimi i fjalës azhurnim me përditësim?
Ose në cilin fjalor gjendet fjala përditësim? Vetëm ka dëshirë të di në cilin fjalor?

----------


## besart

> Ku është bërë zëvendësimi i fjalës azhurnim me përditësim?
> Ose në cilin fjalor gjendet fjala përditësim? Vetëm ka dëshirë të di në cilin fjalor?


Ok, në librin e titulluar "Për pastërtinë e gjuhës shqipe" botuar në Tiranë në vitin 1998 nese nuk gaboj.
Por do shof a jam i saktë, dhe do te tregoj.
Të jesh i bindur se këtë nuk e kam shpikur unë, por e kam lexuar diku.

----------


## besart

Sineri, kisha plotësisht të drejtë libri titullohet "Për pastërtinë e gjuhës shqipe" botuar në Tiranë në vitin 1998, gjeje këtë fjalor dhe shiqoje vetë!
tung

----------


## Mister Enigma

OK, shumë bukur, Besart. Nëse nuk përton më trego edhe kush është autor apo mbase janë grup autorësh.
Do ta kërkoj këtu në Prishtinë. 
Gjithë të mirat.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## besart

*Për pastërtinë e gjuhës shqipe*
Botuar nga Akademia e shkencave e Repulikës së Shqipërisë; Instituti i gjuhësisë dhe i letërsisë--Tiranë 1998

----------


## besart

*Azhurnim* (fr. ajournement - shtyrje për më vonë)
1.Njohje me të rejat e fundit të një fushe të diturisë; pajisje më të dhënat më të fundit për një çeshtje;
2.Shtyrje për më vonë e një gjëje.

*Azhurnoj* (fr. ajourer)
1.Shtyj për më vonë, shtzj për një kohë tjetë;
2.E plotësoj dhe e pasuroj (një punim, një raport, një leksion etj.) me të dhënat e fundit; nxjerr të dhënat e plota për të ardhurat e shpenzimet e çdo dite.


Këto kuptime janë marrë nga libri i titulluar:
"Fjalor Fjalësh e Shprehjesh të Huaja"
Autor: Mikel Ndreca

----------


## Mister Enigma

Këto kuptimet nga fjalori i Mikel Ndrecës i kam përmendur edhe unë më herët. Provo të shkruash si e jep shpjegimin libri "P{r pastërtinë e gjuhës shqipe".
Përndryshe faleminderit për të dhënat. Nga ajo që ke shkruar munda të kuptoj se qenkan grup autorësh.

----------


## Elian70

update;                rifreskim ne shqip (azhornim-> huazim)

----------


## Rrjeti

*Update*; rifreskim ne shqip (azhornim-> huazim)

Së pari kërkoj ndjesë për shkrimin si azhurim.Në të vërtetë ajo duhet të shënohet si AZHURNIM.

Shpjegim:

Nëse e përkthen fjalën rifreskim në gjuhën angleze ajo d.m.th refresh.Nga kjo konstatohet që fjala nuk përputhet apo s´është
e pranueshme për përkthim të tillë.
Azhurnim është fjalë shqipe.

*AZHURNIM* m. sh. libr. 
Veprimi sipas kuptimeve të foljeve AZHURNOJ, 
AZHURNOHEM. Azhurnimi i lojës. Azhurnimi i 
punimeve (i bisedimeve). Azhurnimi i leksioneve (i 
llogarive). Bëj azhurnimin. 

*AZHURNOHEM* vetv. libr. 
1. Njihem me të rejat e fundit të një fushe të 
diturisë; pajisem me të dhënat e fundit për një 
çështje. 
2. vet. veta III. Pës. e AZHURNOJ. Azhurnohet loja 
(ndeshja).
Meqë është fjala për funksione të reja në ndonjë softuer-të rejat apo funksionet shtesë-atëher
është e pranueshme përdorimi i këtij emri.Shih në FESH. 1.0 softuerin nga www.gjuha-shqipe.com 
si dhe spjegimin në f.71 të fjalorit të shqipes
Poashtu mund të shikosh edhe këtu, ku emri është shkruar gabimisht:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/B...q&categoryid=7

----------


## eldushka

Update, per mua do te thote aktualizoj.

*Aktualiz/oj* kal., ~ova, ~uar libr. E bej aktual, e lidh me te sotmen, ua pershtat kerkesave te diteve tona; e bej qe te kete vlere per te sotmen. _Aktualizoj tematiken (permbajtjen). Aktualizoj mesimin._

----------


## ArberXYZ

> Update, per mua do te thote aktualizoj.
> 
> *Aktualiz/oj* kal., ~ova, ~uar libr. E bej aktual, e lidh me te sotmen, ua pershtat kerkesave te diteve tona; e bej qe te kete vlere per te sotmen. _Aktualizoj tematiken (permbajtjen). Aktualizoj mesimin._


Jam dakort me eldushken, te njejtin mendim jam edhe une. Me e gjetura kjo eshte.

P.S. Aktivizoje repin dhe MP  :shkelje syri:

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> Update, per mua do te thote aktualizoj.
> 
> *Aktualiz/oj* kal., ~ova, ~uar libr. E bej aktual, e lidh me te sotmen, ua pershtat kerkesave te diteve tona; e bej qe te kete vlere per te sotmen. _Aktualizoj tematiken (permbajtjen). Aktualizoj mesimin._


I ke kthyer pergjigje  , njerit qe ka shkruar para 2 vjetesh.
Kjo fjala update , ne windows shqip , shkruhet si azhornim.

----------

